# ^^ndstitle-1283^^



## shaunj66 (Nov 3, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1283^^


----------



## mortys (Nov 3, 2006)

Cool !


----------



## supermecleboss (Nov 3, 2006)

very good release but it's big !!!


----------



## Kosmo (Nov 3, 2006)

WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ateam (Nov 3, 2006)

I really loved the Japanese version, and so I am definitely looking forward to what sort of game Nintendo has put together for us Americans!


----------



## lil_fighter (Nov 3, 2006)

BEST BACK FROM SCHOOL SUPRISE EVER!!!!!!!

dang this game looks nice, not as nice as Ouenden though.....still awesome though

goodbye Pokemon Ranger, Hello elite beat!


----------



## Samemax (Nov 3, 2006)

QUOTE(lil_fighter @ Nov 3 2006 said:


> not as nice as Ouenden though


All is said.


----------



## Britprog (Nov 3, 2006)

Where is the best website to get this file from?


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 3, 2006)

Looks fun, I'll post the G6lite settings soon.

BTW,  Cheerleaders >>>> Agents
EDIT:
Romtrim, Dofat force r/w, soft reset works


----------



## [VAF]Flyper (Nov 3, 2006)

Supercard settings... NOW!


----------



## kernelPANIC (Nov 3, 2006)

Ouendan has a great ambiance and the male 'supporters' are great (I'm not a big fan of the female cheerleaders in Ouendan).
Let's hope this 'Elite' Agents are as charming as their Japanese counterparts.


----------



## m2pt5 (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE([VAF said:
			
		

> Flyper @ Nov 3 2006, 07:09 PM)]Supercard settings... NOW!


On SD, trim + fast + patch cart (high) works for me. There's a brief (1-2) second load time before pre-song stories, and there's another one just after the guy says GO, but it's not really an issue.


----------



## Pundan (Nov 4, 2006)

For G6 use: Do Fat/Force RW (Soft Reset and Trim is supported)


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 4, 2006)

Sweet, I know what I'll be playing in about 5 minutes.

I have a pretty good feeling that I'm not going to like this one as much as Ouendan though.


----------



## memyselfandi (Nov 4, 2006)

Let's see why everyone was going crazy with Ouendan.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(memyselfandi @ Nov 3 2006 said:


> Let's see why everyone was going crazy with Ouendan.



If you really want the answer to that, grab rom #0083 instead.


----------



## martin88 (Nov 4, 2006)

Downloaded, Thanks.


----------



## zatelli (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice early release, I'll make sure to check it out  asap. Is it anything comparable to its Japanese counterpart? We shall see


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 4, 2006)

This game is really huge considering that Nintendo is willing to file this game under their Touch Generations! branding.  Any game that goes under the Touch Generations! branding will get a lot of hype and a lot of marketting.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 4, 2006)

Is it just me or are the BG-Flames from 30-combo onwards gone? Aww...


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 3 2006 said:


> This game is really huge considering that Nintendo is willing to file this game under their Touch Generations! branding.Â Any game that goes under the Touch Generations! branding will get a lot of hype and a lot of marketting.



At first I thought you were talking about the dump size.


----------



## x_comp (Nov 4, 2006)

http://elitebeatagents.com/

I really think the Manga style artwork works better with Japanese in the original version but whatever... As long as the same addictive gameplay's still there with a whole new wrapping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to try out this full version!


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Meh, ouendan is better, but this is still fun.  Get Ouendan first, there is no language barrier.  Seriously, your gramma could play ouendan.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 4, 2006)

Well this is a good game, it is just so hard to me for some reason. Especially "Canned Heat". The beat is so confusing >


----------



## hakdizzle (Nov 4, 2006)

Great


----------



## outphase (Nov 4, 2006)

The songs are really easy. Hopefully unlocked difficulties are more challenging.


----------



## A_Pinkus (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(outphase @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> The songs are really easy. Hopefully unlocked difficulties are more challenging.




Could it be the fact that you're more familiar with these songs than Japanese pop songs? Or, maybe you already played ouendan enough to know the game better.


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Nov 4, 2006)

Does anyone have the track list for this game?


----------



## dafatkid27 (Nov 4, 2006)

Wikipedia.org said:
			
		

> Â  1. Deep Purple - "Highway Star"
> Â  2. Steriogram - "Walkie Talkie Man"
> Â  3. Avril Lavigne - "Sk8er Boi"
> Â  4. Village People - "Y.M.C.A."
> ...


----------



## Torte (Nov 4, 2006)

Best after school surprise?  Try best full-year paper, 3 hour exam surprise wtf!  I thought it's out on the 6th?!  Damn I gotta get my order in for perfect gameplay, but in the meantime.... dl'ing like crazy!  Bye bye Pokemon Ranger, though you are awesome, I'm in the mood for some musical celebration (til next weeks exams anyway!)


----------



## Opium (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(A_Pinkus @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(outphase @ Nov 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The songs are really easy. Hopefully unlocked difficulties are more challenging.
> ...



I'd be because you need to unlock the higher difficulties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just started playing. This game is definitely contender for a place in my top 3 DS games of all time. It's just so good!


----------



## sabinraijin (Nov 4, 2006)

How much top screen does this game use? My top screen is cracked and isn't working, so I only have the touch screen to play with. Luckily, a lot of games can be played with just the touch screen, as well as all GBA games. I played Ouendan and that could be played completely with touch screen only - is it the same with this?


----------



## Opium (Nov 4, 2006)

yeah you can play with just the bottom screen. You miss a lot of presentation though. All the comic book type intros use both screens or exclusively the top screen during the actual gameplay.


----------



## DaveyDeadite (Nov 4, 2006)

m3 mini sd

(Trim Rom, 4xDMA, Force R/W, Software Reset)


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 4, 2006)

ohmygod ohmygod ohmygod YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 4, 2006)

I never played Ouendan but I can now understand why there is no language barrier...half the time I skip the story and just get to the beats. Beat 6 songs so far....YMCA is hard as hell....The game is starting to get CRAZY....very nice suprise of a different pace ...something fresh I guess is the word.. Thanks Trashman!


----------



## rhfb (Nov 4, 2006)

M3 NDS reports it not working with M3CF? Please tell me it's wrong


----------



## m_babble (Nov 4, 2006)

This game is so addicting!
I didn't think I'd even like it.


----------



## plasticmonkeys (Nov 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if this works for Ez-flash IV ?


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Nov 4, 2006)

Woah. The final stage is great (and comes in two sections)!

Also, I'm deciding to record the S-Rank Very Hard songs again...

I have no idea how long that's going to take...


----------



## outphase (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(A_Pinkus @ Nov 3 2006 said:


> QUOTE(outphase @ Nov 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The songs are really easy. Hopefully unlocked difficulties are more challenging.
> ...



I know maybe 4-5 of the songs on the tracklist. I guess difficulty was dropped for a wider audience. No problem though as this means more in the future (a la DDR)


----------



## wabo (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(rhfb @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> M3 NDS reports it not working with M3CF? Please tell me it's wrong


It's wrong!
Works just fine, safe mode, trim.
Didnt try any other mode since i always use safe mode, trim rom on everything and it always work.


----------



## michaelf (Nov 4, 2006)

I think this is a great "sequel" to Ouendan. Now that I've gotten to the higher levels on hard, all my doubts have vanished. I'd say the songs are good and have been fun to play. I also love the ability to skip the intro to the songs and get right back in the game.

I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but you peole need to play this game.

P.S. anyone out there see the point of saving a replay besides wanting to watch the top screen through the song?


----------



## Kirby102 (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(michaelf @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> I think this is a great "sequel" to Ouendan. Now that I've gotten to the higher levels on hard, all my doubts have vanished. I'd say the songs are good and have been fun to play. I also love the ability to skip the intro to the songs and get right back in the game.
> 
> I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but you peole need to play this game.
> 
> P.S. anyone out there see the point of saving a replay besides wanting to watch the top screen through the song?


This game is friggen awesome!~

The purpose of saving replays is for two things:
1) Distributing to your friends to see how pro you are...
2) Playing against the ghost of that song. (accessed via multiplayer)

It's friggen hard trying to compete with an S-ranked replay of a song...


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Nov 4, 2006)

i don't like some of the songs :/


----------



## Foie (Nov 4, 2006)

Yay!  Nice and early.


----------



## Siio (Nov 4, 2006)

Heh.  I came here to see if Final Fantasy V was leaked early and I see this.  I guess I'll give the game a try even though I did not like Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan at all.


----------



## Opium (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh noes, it's a fire golem!

"You bet, kid!!"


----------



## sabinraijin (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Nov 3 2006 said:


> YMCA is hard as hell



I just wanted to hear that once more. Ahhhh......


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 4, 2006)

Now this is a nds game compared to the trash that's been released in the past few days, and it's what all the ds games should be like not just gba knock offs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S  This is crazy Japanese fun


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 4, 2006)

This is such a nice surprise! I have soon got it on my lil' DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Must resist actually playing it until I've finished all of Ouendan though.


----------



## IAmTheRad (Nov 4, 2006)

YMCA is easy. Even got it on hard on my first try.

Jumpin' Jack Flash, however...

(I beat normal)

Anyways, to unlock the new songs besides the 'story' ones, you gotta get your rank up in the game by scoring points.

I only unlocked Believe by Cher.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 4, 2006)

Highway Star could've been the best song in the game but they've just ruined it !!! Crappy vocals and they cut the legendary solo.. I'm really disappointed. Ouendan is much much better...


----------



## Toxicwind (Nov 4, 2006)

I was so excited I got it the minute I saw it came out! I am so close to beating normal, Jumpin' Jack Flash is really hard!


----------



## Hitto (Nov 4, 2006)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Astral_ (Nov 4, 2006)

Ouendaaaaannnnn !


----------



## jirom (Nov 4, 2006)

wow.. I think it took me almost 45min to finally complete the final song in insane mode...
That was insanely hard.. and fun!!


----------



## Smuff (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(plasticmonkeys @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> Does anyone know if this works for Ez-flash IV ?



*EDIT* WORKING ON EZFLASHIVLite (and therefore EZFlashIV also) - Nice and smooth, no noticeable lag or music corruption - RESULT !!!!!!


----------



## x_comp (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, the gameplay's still there and the presentation's good too. I like the 3D world map, the same crazy stories, Manga style and the waving people during the stages. The Ninja stage was good was a laugh! End story's as wacky as the original. I recognised two rehashes of old scenarios, though - the athlete's immune system battling it out and girl's father coming back as a ghost.

I prefer the old Ouendan popping out of no where instead of agents arriving at the scene, though. Much cooler! Also, there's no flames once you have a big combo going so the same satisfaction of doing well in the original game is gone.

Sound wise, I didn't find many catchy songs. Again, I prefer the Japanese songs more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, it's a great Westernised version of the original since male cheerleaders, godzilla style fights, aliens etc wouldn't have worked in the West I expect. I look forward to seeing it hitting the top 10 DS games just the Phoenix Wright did.

I'll be sure to be one of the ones to pick it up for my collection when it gets released here in Europe next month. It'll be considered a "sequel" to Ouendan after all


----------



## DJBurkey (Nov 4, 2006)

I've ordered the US version.  I find the box art is way cooler on US releases than the European ones and for that reason alone its worth importing (also the fact its cheaper and they released earlier) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw.  Love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not as much as Ouendan, but its still fantastic.


----------



## aj522 (Nov 4, 2006)

Anyone having problems loading this with a supercard sd?  I try to start the game and it hangs on 2 black screens.  I'm using a Supercard SD, trim + fast + patch cart (high), supercard software version 2.57.


----------



## aj522 (Nov 4, 2006)

Of course, as soon as I post, I got it to work.  I forgot to update the firmware of the sd card!


----------



## drz (Nov 4, 2006)

Damn, it's Ouendan all over again! Here goes my week...


----------



## Harsky (Nov 4, 2006)

As an avid fan of the original Ouendan version let me say that this is just like playing it again for the first time. In fact, I would be a little disappointed if Nintendo took the easy route and just released a translated Ouendan version. It's game like this and PW2 that makes the waiting period for Wii that much shorter. Oh god, the spinning sections reminded that I almost totalled my DS when I played the original version but it wasn't because I had a screen protector. But now that I'm playing it without the protector, I'm guessing it's life will be shortened....


----------



## drz (Nov 4, 2006)

Does anyone know what the "Beat" and "Elite Beat" hits mean?


----------



## Harsky (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(drz @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> Does anyone know what the "Beat" and "Elite Beat" hits mean?


When you do a 5 combo and it's all 300 points then it's an elite beat. If it's the same combo but with a 100 point in it then it's just a plain beat. Or something. I'm not good at explaining.


----------



## Opium (Nov 4, 2006)

For those that don't know you can play Multiplayer mode against your own ghost replay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's pretty nifty, there is a new story for each song that plays out like a duel.

Another great feature of this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still on the final boss level for Agent J, I'm finding it difficult. Back to some more practice I guess.


----------



## Hitto (Nov 4, 2006)

Hmm, works on supercard SD, save didn't work, but it's my fault, I renamed the files after patching them.

The first five songs are very hard. To suffer through, I mean. Can't say I like it, but the rest of the game is on par. Sure hope the next songs won't be some goddamn teenage pop/punk or failed reprises like the horribly mangled "I was born to love you".

tl;dr : It is made of both win and fail.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> Hmm, works on supercard SD, save didn't work, but it's my fault, I renamed the files after patching them.
> 
> The first five songs are very hard. To suffer through, I mean. Can't say I like it, but the rest of the game is on par. Sure hope the next songs won't be some goddamn teenage pop/punk or failed reprises like the horribly mangled "I was born to love you".
> 
> tl;dr : It is made of both win and fail.


It has YMCA.... but lacks Haddo Gei. But I think the people who created this version chose the songs based on, "the kind of songs you hear at college frat parties" or something. If I went to a party and they played YMCA then I know that's when I'll leave.


----------



## Jax (Nov 4, 2006)

The little girl stage was so sad... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The story and the music made my eyes watery...


----------



## AppleJuice (Nov 4, 2006)

the little girl stage is amazing and the only one i've completed perfect on normal difficulty. I'm stuck on that oil baron guy, some of his patterns are ridiculous.

Has anyone unlocked the jackson 5 or destiny's child? I got cher after i restarted the game on easy and completed a few levels. it seems like your rank is based on easy mode + normal mode scores.


----------



## loash (Nov 4, 2006)

the rank is accumulated points from all difficulty...which sucks cause that means i'll need to play it on easy just to get some more points. I'm already on the last level on "hard" difficulty...it's pretty challenging. everything from Ouedan seemed to transfer pretty nice though. I actually dont mind the soundtrack either


----------



## chooch81 (Nov 4, 2006)

i cant get it to work on a supercard Lite.

It freezes at the title screen - i have updated to the newest firmware etc (as posted on this site).

Currently running the same settings posted for sc in this thread.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Nov 3 2006 said:


> QUOTE([VAF) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## THeLL (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow this rom is well over 100mb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This makes me hope that this game is huge, cuz of the future with my G6 lite 512 mbit...


----------



## x_comp (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm on the last song on hard right now and I like how they added in bonus stages and how you can dive right into the songs. Looks like the team's learned from their last game that it's annoying to wait so long in the last stage before diving into the game. Also... the last stage is split into two songs. You don't want to give up half way


----------



## jchen (Nov 4, 2006)

so there is 19 songs, 3 of them which are bonus because the last song is actually 2 songs right?


----------



## Chanser (Nov 4, 2006)

Notice there is a rumble feature, great for Supercard rumble people.

Good game, but not as hard as Osu! Tatakae! Ouendon.


----------



## darry (Nov 4, 2006)

really good game


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 4, 2006)

It's great how the team actually learned from it's mistakes from the previous game. I'm pretty sure the same people made the game, so it's really good. I just played ABC by the Jackson 5 on Hard. It's pretty fun, just can't wait for Very Hard. Let's Dance by David Bowie is a really good song too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You all need to get this game no matter what! it got 9.5 from both IGN and Nintendo Power.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(THeLL @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> Wow this rom is well over 100mb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow... the first oendan was only 64mb...


----------



## DaveyDeadite (Nov 4, 2006)

is Ouendan user friendly to us guys not used to playing import games?
by the way this game is addicting as hell... its such a cool feeling playing along to the beat of the song..even if there lame karoke versions.


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(DaveyDeadite @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> is Ouendan user friendly to us guys not used to playing import games?
> by the way this game is addicting as hell... its such a cool feeling playing along to the beat of the song..even if there lame karoke versions.



Yes it is very user friendly for non-Japanese. Not as friendly as Gyakuten Saiban 2 (Phoenix Wright 2) but close. It _is_ in Japanese after all.


----------



## bennyx8903 (Nov 4, 2006)

OMFG !!! iS HERE!  ~_~ getting busy with pw2 and this


----------



## Madrigal (Nov 4, 2006)

Great game. Just as good as I expected it to be, even if it is a fair bit easier than Ouendan.


----------



## Mido78 (Nov 4, 2006)

sure this game is good, but to be compared with the japanese version there is no comparison, the english version is easier, and the tracklist is most of the time very boring, but some song like Village people or Jackson five rocks!!!!!


----------



## TheDuke (Nov 4, 2006)

ouendan was more fun and the songs rythme better , except some songs , the most are not fun in Elite Beat Agents


----------



## AppleJuice (Nov 4, 2006)

I have to confess that I never really liked the songs in Ouendan. I'm not a great fan of most of these songs either, but at least I know how they go. Notable exceptions are the song from the karate kid movie that's in the little girl's story, material girl and the jumping jack flash. I think it's a decent mix of songs on the game (avril lavigne diaf).

They improved the animations for this one and fighting against your ghost is pretty cool. It's also so much better to be able to understand what the hell the people are saying in the cut-scenes.

I have to say that I prefer this one with all it's little touch-ups and improvements.


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 4, 2006)

I've played this game solidly the since last night, and I must say i'm immensely impressed.  This version seems a lot more polished compared to Ouendan, except that the difficulty balance tends to be skewed, and the game suffers from irregular slowdown/speedups, ever so subtle, but they mess the timing of the circle tapping, although this could also be attributed to running the game from a flashcard...

I've only just realised that completing the game and unlocking everything is only half the fun...It seems like the Multiplayer mode has all new stories to all the songs in the game!  I tried out a single-card multiplayer with YMCA, and there is a story of a 3 on 3 basketball match, and kids fighting over who gets the court...I love it...

It might not have the natural flow/progression of Ouendan, but it's well polished up, and shines further at the more difficult levels, esp EBD!  Also the animations of the Agents dancing are brilliant, especially when they do the actual YMCA moves lol, they also have unique dancing on a few other stages...

By the way, has anyone managed to unlock Survivor - Destiny's Child?  I can't seem to get it yet :-/


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 4, 2006)

Any tips for someone who did not play Ouendan? I can't get very good rankings. I figured out that perfect circle is woth 300...100 and 50? I am assuming a out and in the circle? Actually YMCA was easy..I got a C which is my best ranking yet lol ...anyway any tips for a newbie?


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 4, 2006)

Best thing to do is play with ear/headphones, and rather than following the screen markers, follow the beat, because sometimes the hit marker animation is irregular.


----------



## x_comp (Nov 4, 2006)

Having a difficult time passing the second part of the last stage on hard. All those circles bundled together are confusing! Not to mention you have to keep switching between spinning the circle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And er, if you haven't played Ouendan, just keep replaying a stage. You'll eventually get better at it. Those who already have played Ouendan probably finds this game easier to play because they've already been through the "rigorous training". Don't forget that when you're judging the difficulty of this version


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah, thats correct, keep playing the stages over, work in the RSI lol...

I just unlocked Survivor...yay


----------



## ndstuff (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> Hmm, works on supercard SD, save didn't work, but it's my fault, I renamed the files after patching them.



I have the same problem with save. its doesnt work. Idont rename file. is it normal? I have SC mini.


----------



## x_comp (Nov 4, 2006)

Nevermind, just beat the level. Now onto very "Hard Rock" with the Elite Beat Divas, EBA's version of the cheerleaders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, the new ghost play and sharing replay data's good. The gallery's kind of pointless, though.



QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> It's great how the team actually learned from it's mistakes from the previous game. I'm pretty sure the same people made the game, so it's really good.
> 
> Yup, it's developed by the same Japanese staff
> 
> ...


I might actually do that too if the EU version doesn't work with the US version's saved file. I want to be able to import the saved data onto the original game card after all the time I spent unlocking the difficulty levels.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm really, really hoping that when it comes to the EU, there will be a different songlist.... maybe a little Undertones' Teenage Kicks.


----------



## crafton48 (Nov 5, 2006)

Great game, possibly one of the Best on the DS. I would reccomend wearing headphones when playing this game.


----------



## jhoff80 (Nov 5, 2006)

Only a couple songs in this are horrible ("Sk8ter Boi" comes to mind), but its a lot of fun.  However, am I the only one who can't stand the spinning the wheel sections?  They're killing me on the two star difficulty "Jumpin Jack Flash, having to switch between tapping and spinning.

Besides that I'd rather not ruin my screen (I do have a protector on it though).


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 5, 2006)

If the spinners are killing you, you shouldn't worry about damaging your screen...as long as you don't press with all your might then you won't damage the screen.


----------



## emirof (Nov 5, 2006)

Yay! Just beat the last Elite Beat Divas song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Too bad there wasn't any more difficulty after them...


----------



## rezen (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, what a game!!

I think I might be enjoying this more than Ouendan! The whole thing has been tightened up so much and it's great to see them keep the flavor of game alive when bringing it state side as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





An absolute recommendation to anyone's DS library!


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 5, 2006)

you bet, kid!


----------



## Hitto (Nov 5, 2006)

Thankfully, the game becomes excellent in the second set of unlocked songs : YMCA, damn that made me smile to see them dance it. Highway star fucking fails for not including the greatest guitar solo of all time, but it fares okay. And so on.
Good, it's not only teenage crap. I guess I'll have to import it for the same reason as you guys, if this happens..


----------



## kaska (Nov 5, 2006)

There was a japanese release of this game? if so what is it called? thanks


----------



## MrHellFire (Nov 5, 2006)

The original Japanese game is called Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan!. Basically, the only thing the 2 games have in common are the gameplay mechanics. Ouendan has mostly J-pop and J-rock and the agents are motivational cheerleaders. Both are great games, though I prefer Ouendan.


----------



## loash (Nov 5, 2006)

ok, I have to say...the last stage on hard difficulty is HARDER than Ready Steady Go on the hard difficulty in Ouendan


----------



## loash (Nov 5, 2006)

yes! i finally beat the last level on hard! now on to the next difficulty


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 5, 2006)

I found this game to be much harder than Ouendan.  I also seems like the only person that likes Sk8er Boi in the game.  I actually like it cause they didn't use the original singer.  Its amazing when these singers sing better than the real singers.

I really appreciate the thought that went into the songlist.  It is literally a songlist that nobody can really hate as it has music which was awesome when you were young and awesome at your current age too.  Doesn't hearing YMCA again want you to get up and dance?


----------



## marzxbarz (Nov 5, 2006)

I like just about all the songs on EBA. YMCA and You're the Inspiration are my fave's, though. =)

Canned Heat is a real pain to start off though


----------



## lil_fighter (Nov 5, 2006)

Dang, i had this crazy feeling through it all that the final difficulty characters would be the Ouenden team, but i guess that wasn't true

Whatever though, great game, but....not as good as Ouenden!


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm on the last stage of Very Hard mode. The Diva Mode is a whore out though. They are shaking their asses and tits throughout the whole song (except you're my inspiration, thank god).  Canned Heat is awesome.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 5, 2006)

I learned to dance from this game XD j/k

Seriously, I am glad they switched the characters, with the ouendan team doing these moves, it just aint right


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey...how do you unlock Survivor?  I'm not exactly willing to go through the game through the Divas mode...


----------



## loash (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> I found this game to be much harder than Ouendan.Â I also seems like the only person that likes Sk8er Boi in the game.Â I actually like it cause they didn't use the original singer.Â Its amazing when these singers sing better than the real singers.
> 
> I really appreciate the thought that went into the songlist.Â It is literally a songlist that nobody can really hate as it has music which was awesome when you were young and awesome at your current age too.Â Doesn't hearing YMCA again want you to get up and dance?




I actually like Sk8er boi too. The soundtrack is not as bad as I expected to be. Actually, I think it holds up pretty well compared to Ouendan. The only one I dont like is probably "ABC", but that's a bonus stage at least. Everything else I like


----------



## Opium (Nov 5, 2006)

I just finished The game on Crusin', I almost lost it on the last stage haha. That last track was awesome


----------



## stupid2ass (Nov 5, 2006)

Remember people, if the sales suck for this, we won't get a sequel so buy 'em when they go on sale PLEASE!

I hate some of the songs here.  They don't fit and they sound nasty.

That absolute last stage (second part) of hard mode is kicking my ass.

What's Diva Mode?  Is that like the 4th difficulty level?


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> Hey...how do you unlock Survivor?Â I'm not exactly willing to go through the game through the Divas mode...



you have to pretty much play through Diva's mode until just after 'You're my Inspiration' then it'll unlock.  I think they did a good job with the song!


----------



## Kirby102 (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey...how do you unlock Survivor?Â I'm not exactly willing to go through the game through the Divas mode...
> ...


Oh god, after that stage?! Shit... that's a long way to go... I can't even beat 'Canned Heat' in Hard ROCK... damn. Looks like I gotta get there somehow...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol, the 2nd part of the final stage on Hard leveled me up after a level up. (4.4mil points FTW! But A rank... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
As of now, I have only 1 S-Ranked song, and that's YMCA on Cruisin'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ediT: I just got Survivor... after achieving the 'Legendary Agent' rank  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3mil on 'The Anthem' (You bet, Kid! lol hilarious)


----------



## tyasawa (Nov 5, 2006)

:/ i prefer ouendan songs.. but now i can skip the damn long intro in final stage.. it was really2 annoying when i had to repeat  ready steady go intro.. btw.. i hate it when my nose started to get itchy in the middle of the song T_T.. 

omg i have exam in 2 days.. what force got me to put this game on my sc.. >_>


----------



## SYN7HOR (Nov 5, 2006)

Awesome, awesome game.


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(tyasawa @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> omg i have exam in 2 days.. what force got me to put this game on my sc.. >_>




Devil?


----------



## Knightmare (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi everyone. I love this game but I can't get the save working. I tried everything I could but nothing works... 
I have a SC mini-SD with updated firmware and patcher.
HEEEEEEAAAAAAALLLLLLP !!!


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 5, 2006)

From what I've read so far, saves are not working on the latest patcher/firmware...if you really want to play it properly right now, patch with the older software/firmware.


----------



## ndstuff (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Knightmare @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> Hi everyone. I love this game but I can't get the save working. I tried everything I could but nothing works...
> I have a SC mini-SD with updated firmware and patcher.
> HEEEEEEAAAAAAALLLLLLP !!!



I have the sc mini sd and game is working but save is corrupted.
I use sc 2.57 patcher and update firmware 1.70. 
any solve?


----------



## Astral_ (Nov 5, 2006)

Just completed Cruisin' mode. I like it better than Ouendan, because I can skip the intro ! Watching RSG' intro over and over in Ouendan was what made me stop playing it (yes, I know, I should not suck in the first place)

I like the Engrish too...  "Agents are... Go!" ???


----------



## AppleJuice (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Astral_ @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> I like the Engrish too...Â "Agents are... Go!" ???



It's not really Engrish, more of a homage to the Thunderbirds IMO.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(AppleJuice @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Astral_ @ Nov 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Engrish too...Â "Agents are... Go!" ???
> ...


Oh snap. I never thought of that. I wonder why when you skip the cut scene it always goes to the commander saying, "GO" and not the people shouting "HELP"


----------



## tyasawa (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Astral_ @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> Just completed Cruisin' mode. I like it better than Ouendan, because I can skip the intro ! Watching RSG' intro over and over in Ouendan was what made me stop playing it (yes, I know, I should not suck in the first place)


soo truee =P... i havent unlock crazy part in ouendan till now.. :/..


----------



## Shinji (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> QUOTE(AppleJuice @ Nov 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Astral_ @ Nov 5 2006 said:
> ...



"Agents are...a GO GO!!"

Skipping to the "GO" is better cause it jumps right into the action


----------



## Knightmare (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> From what I've read so far, saves are not working on the latest patcher/firmware...if you really want to play it properly right now, patch with the older software/firmware.



Ok thanks, I'll try.

[Edit] I've downgraded my patcher from v2.57 to v2.56 and the save works properly. Now I can play this game.


----------



## Moneo (Nov 5, 2006)

Heh, that game isn't as bad as I feared.

Not as good as I hoped either, though :\

Basically walkie-talkie man, makes no difference, anthem and jumping jack make it worth clawing through crap like canned heat.

Maybe if the game is a success they'll make a hard rock edition, or something... something free of uninteresting commercial pop songs...


----------



## psyduck (Nov 5, 2006)

I've tried to go back from 1.7 to 1.63 using UPGRADE.scu that comes with the SC lite 2.55 rar file, but doing it seems to have corrupted something - the menu now is unreadable and purple, and no files seem to run, other than upgrade.scu that starts up automatically.  It seems recoverable, since I can run the upgrade thing, but can anyone suggest how I might go about it?


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Moneo @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> Basically walkie-talkie man, makes no difference, anthem and jumping jack make it worth clawing through crap like canned heat.



Jumping Jack is the only good song you put on there. The rest suck ass. You should really get better taste in music.


----------



## Moneo (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> Jumping Jack is the only good song you put on there. The rest suck ass. You should really get better taste in music.


*shrugs*

Here's my last.fm profile. Show me yours, then maybe we can talk about each other's music tastes 8)

These songs work very well for the game, they don't make me puke in the process, and that's all that I care about. Heck, the dreaded sk8terboi works pretty well as far as I'm concerned... at least, better than the jamiroquai thing.

Heh, and I can't belive that I forgot to mention highway star


----------



## ssj4android (Nov 5, 2006)

Bah, can't beat Let's Dance on normal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I still haven't beaten Ready Steady Go on normal in Ouendan.
I do think the "Agents are GO" part is pretty useless, the intro should end with the people screaming HEALP.


----------



## psyduck (Nov 5, 2006)

After a bit of hassle I've fixed my supercard - it would run files in GBA mode, and managed to reinstall the 1.70 firmware from there by holding start when I booted, and making the 1.70 firmware file the only one on there so I could find it.  Just thought I'd post this here in case anyone else has similar issues.


----------



## OrR (Nov 5, 2006)

I love the songs, I love the patterns which are quite a bit more crazy than in Ouendan, I love the game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They should get one of these out every year at least...
I'm also glad that the storys don't make more sense than in Ouendan even though they translated the text.


----------



## loash (Nov 5, 2006)

is there any extra difficulties above Elite Beat Divas? I just beat it but it still said "to be continued"


I did unlock the stage for Survivor though.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> is there any extra difficulties above Elite Beat Divas? I just beat it but it still said "to be continued"
> 
> 
> I did unlock the stage for Survivor though.


I don't think so. In ouendan that was the hardest mode too. I just beat Jumping Jack Flash too, and this is the first time i unlocked survivor. >


----------



## TheDuke (Nov 5, 2006)

in 3 stars dificulty the last song (the last with the alien not the first ) is very hard (i have send 1h30 on it without sucess lol)


----------



## decript (Nov 5, 2006)

I love this game, even more than Ouendan. The songs flow nicly and their dancing is crazy awsome and very appropriate.
In the hardest difficulty, do you play as a whole new team of characters sort of like the cheerleaders from Ouendan?


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(decript @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> I love this game, even more than Ouendan. The songs flow nicly and their dancing is crazy awsome and very appropriate.
> In the hardest difficulty, do you play as a whole new team of characters sort of like the cheerleaders from Ouendan?


Yeah, they're called "Divas" which are really just whored out chicks.
I just got an S on Jumpin' Jack Flash Diva mode.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I saved the replay too.


----------



## xyjz (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> is there any extra difficulties above Elite Beat Divas? I just beat it but it still said "to be continued"
> 
> 
> I did unlock the stage for Survivor though.



I bet you didn't do the "Breezin" (I skipped it at first too). Finish that one too and you'll get a little present in "Hard Rock!"


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 5, 2006)

Damn, now I have to beat that right now to get Kahn >


----------



## OrR (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> QUOTE(decript @ Nov 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I love this game, even more than Ouendan. The songs flow nicly and their dancing is crazy awsome and very appropriate.
> ...


Put it on Youtube!


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(xyjz @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> QUOTE(loash @ Nov 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > is there any extra difficulties above Elite Beat Divas? I just beat it but it still said "to be continued"
> ...




Just did what you said, I'm loving the surprise! haha!


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 6, 2006)

the christmas stage is fucking depressing


----------



## sankukaai (Nov 6, 2006)

Whats better in this one compared to Ouedan is when the agents come to the place: its funny as hell, on a flying saucer, a banana boat...


----------



## MasteryodaX (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW talk about a surprise.I just tried this game and I AM HOOKED.I never played ouendan cause I never pay any attention to japanese games but now I may just have to try it out.now I dont have to quit playing music games just cause I have collapsed from hours of ddr.Thanks Nintendo


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 6, 2006)

So i'm not the only one that almost shed a tear during the Christmas Stage right?


----------



## MasteryodaX (Nov 6, 2006)

Nope Me Too


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, this game is much better than I thought. Songs I thought that suck work good on EBA, yes, even the dreaded Sk8ter Boi. 2nd best DS game after Ouendan


----------



## Moneo (Nov 6, 2006)

Heh, I think that the final song on hard isn't as evil as in Ouendan. Took me maybe 15 to 20 tries to get through... in Ouendan, it was more like 50 to 100 x_x

[stares at the divas' outfits] 






Yes, I can see EBA becoming very popular in Japan. If it doesn't, then all Nintendo has to do is release a p3do patch


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2006)

Everyone seems to be comparing EBA to Ouendan. They seem to be essentionally the same game with the only exception is I can actually understand what's going on in EBA. Kind of reminds me of the Industrial music scene, sing in German and you're bound to sell more albums even if you are singing about doing the dishes or telling the time. Anyway I'm enjoying both of these and I laughed at the taxi driver mission in EBA, funny stuff.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 6 2006 said:


> So i'm not the only one that almost shed a tear during the Christmas Stage right?


Want to know what's depressing? I failed that stage on purpose to see what the fail ending is like. I wish I hadn't now. BTW, what an awesome last song. Probably surpasses RSG on Ouendan.


----------



## TheDuke (Nov 6, 2006)

the christmas song make me think at the song whith with ghost who down from haven to see his girlfrien in ouendan lol(i dont rimember the name of the song but she was emotive too )


----------



## Kirby102 (Nov 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 6 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > So i'm not the only one that almost shed a tear during the Christmas Stage right?
> ...


Omg that song was perfect for the situation... friggen brilliant!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also realised that Hard ROCK! mode is a replicate of Sweatin' mode, but everything in Hard ROCK! is mirrored, quicker and needs to react more quicker (which show only 1-2 circles ahead instead of 3-4 circles in Sweatin'). I only seen this in 'The Anthem' for both modes... exact sequence, but just mirrored


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 6, 2006)

Just like in Ouendan, then.

BTW, the Japanese equivalent to "You're the Inspiration" is "Over the Distance".


----------



## kenshinmuyo (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## kernelPANIC (Nov 6, 2006)

Ack! Finally unlocked the divas!
This game SEEMED easier than Ouendan but I had a tougher time with the last song on level 3 (the guy with the cowboy hat) on EBA than I did with the Cheerleaders on the last song of Ouendan...


----------



## Torte (Nov 7, 2006)

@ Moneo
Normal RSGJJF
Dunno why that was for me.  I actually thought that the ninja boy song was the hardest on Sweatin', especially the first half.  Anyone here unlock Survivor yet?  How many levels did you have to end up going through?  I can't bear to go through easy mode...


----------



## Harsky (Nov 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Torte @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> @ Moneo
> Normal RSGJJF
> Dunno why that was for me.Â I actually thought that the ninja boy song was the hardest on Sweatin', especially the first half.Â Anyone here unlock Survivor yet?Â How many levels did you have to end up going through?Â I can't bear to go through easy mode...


I think you need to rack up 25 million points to unlock that.


----------



## Moneo (Nov 7, 2006)

To the people who are reluctant to play through easy in order to unlock Kahn: just do it, it's well worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And the reason is that he does the divas' moves, not the agents'.


----------



## yankowich (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah - it's sooooo gay


----------



## Moneo (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, and I don't think it's been mentioned yet: you get an alternate not-so-happy ending for each story if you fail all off the intermediate goals. Some are quite funny.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 7, 2006)

This game is a helluva lot better than I thought it would be!


----------



## Harsky (Nov 7, 2006)

QUOTE(yankowich @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> Yeah - it's sooooo gay


What gave it away? The inclusion of Queen?


----------



## santakuroosu (Nov 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> What gave it away? The inclusion of Queen?


So what if Mercury was gay? Queen and their music are made of win and awesome.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 7, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > What gave it away? The inclusion of Queen?
> > So what if Mercury was gay? Queen and their music are made of win and awesome.


Quoted for the truth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Plays Queens Platinum Collection*


----------



## flai (Nov 7, 2006)

Can't get it to work on my M3 Lite. Anyone know of any settings? Completely stuck. 2 black screens....


----------



## Opium (Nov 7, 2006)

QUOTE(flai @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> Can't get it to work on my M3 Lite. Anyone know of any settings? Completely stuck. 2 black screens....



Use force R/W


----------



## Jax (Nov 7, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > What gave it away? The inclusion of Queen?
> > So what if Mercury was gay? Queen and their music are made of win and awesome.



Mercury was bi. And I agree about the win and awesome ingredients!


----------



## Harsky (Nov 7, 2006)

Pffft, they could've chose a better Queen song. Now I'm gonna play the MANLY Y.M.C.A for the 15th time. 

YOUNG MAN......


----------



## WishCow (Nov 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 6 2006 said:


> So i'm not the only one that almost shed a tear during the Christmas Stage right?



Same here, very depressive.


----------



## flai (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Nov 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't get it to work on my M3 Lite. Anyone know of any settings? Completely stuck. 2 black screens....
> ...



works perfectly now. thanks alot!

freaking excellent game btw!


----------



## Daxionan (Nov 8, 2006)

Just got 50 000 000 points (yeah it took some time) and rank : Five-Star Commander (After Hero's Hero).

Nothing unlocked and next rank requires ... 29 000 000 additional points. Without me guys, I already had to perfect most levels of very hard in order to get such an ammount of points, getting 29 000 000 more would mean rank S everywhere


----------



## santakuroosu (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> Mercury was bi.
> I'm sorry but Freddie Mercury begs to differ.
> Freddie [email protected] am as gay as a daffodil, my dear!


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Nov 8, 2006)

i just played it, 

and it seems like the songs dont match compare to ouendan

i enjoyed YMCA and September though :]


----------



## larvi (Nov 8, 2006)

Fyi, Best Buy has a buy 2 get 1 free sale on all touch generations games.  I just picked up EBA and 2 copies of club house games for $60.   It definitely should help keep my teenage daughters entertained for our upcoming trip.  Thanks to GBATemp for helping me decide what are the good games to get.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 6 2006 said:


> So i'm not the only one that almost shed a tear during the Christmas Stage right?



No kidding, I actually broke out crying during it... first time ever since secret of manas ending. It was my favorite song/ stage in game, followed by YMCA and Walkietalkieman... then lala, I hated the music, but the jiggley boobies made up for it.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> i just played it,
> 
> and it seems like the songs dont match compare to ouendan
> 
> i enjoyed YMCA and September though :]



Agreed, those were two of my favorite tunes in it too.  And who knew Christmas could be so depressing!  :'(


----------



## Ncha (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm using SCard with SD and my save won't work. I tried to patch it with v2.56 as someone posted before and use that save but it still doesn't. Anyone can help? thank you!
Btw, Queen rocks!! Be Freddie gay, bi or not! Yeah!!


----------



## ds6220 (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Hypnotoad @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Nov 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > i just played it,
> ...


no kidding. Still, there was that one (what....track? Song? Level?) in Osu about the dead boyfriend that can turn coffee spills into heart shapes. That one was one of my favorite moments in Osu. The Christmas one here is very similar, but way more heartbreaking.  :'(


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 8, 2006)

Why did they had to put so much crap top-40 songs in the game... They will sound stale in a few years or they already sound stale. But even though I dislike the song "Sk8er Boi", it plays pretty nicely.


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 8, 2006)

I think it's a ploy to keep them releasing the same game with different new song packages. E.g. Elite Beat Agents Top-40 version, Elite Beat Agents Hip-Hop version, Elite Beat Agents Rock version, etc.


----------



## OrR (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(enoughrope @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> Why did they had to put so much crap top-40 songs in the game... They will sound stale in a few years or they already sound stale. But even though I dislike the song "Sk8er Boi", it plays pretty nicely.


What are you talking about? There are very few present day songs in there, less than in Ouendan I think. It's well mixed and the songs are well chosen. I even enjoyed playing La La even though I find Ashlee Simpson absolutely disgusting. Probably because this version is sung by a person who can actually sing.


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 8, 2006)

No, I meant that those top-40 pop songs have no lasting appeal because it is only a passing fad/trend. For example it is likely that nobody will listen to or even remember the song "Sk8er Boi" in a few years. They don't have the "classic" status like some of the songs on that game.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn, I knew I should've bought a screen protector. I used to play Ouendan with a protector but after finishing it I took it off. Now I play EBA and there's knicks on it. Yeah I'm fussy. Anyways, I hope for a future where you can put in your own MP3 in a rythmn game and it will generate the game (something to consider if an EBA sequel heads for the Wii?). Vib Ribbon was a great example but the Dance Factory was not. About inserting a top 40 song into a game? I guess that would be like watching an 80's movie and in the background they're blaring out music that was hot at that time.


----------



## OrR (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(enoughrope @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> No, I meant that those top-40 pop songs have no lasting appeal because it is only a passing fad/trend. For example it is likely that nobody will listen to or even remember the song "Sk8er Boi" in a few years. They don't have the "classic" status like some of the songs on that game.


Well, some of the songs are more well known then others but Sk8ter Boi is one of the more famous kind in my book... Avril Lavigne is no Madonna but not some one hit wonder either. Besides, you probably also won't play this game in a few years.


----------



## xg0han (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(wabo @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(rhfb @ Nov 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > M3 NDS reports it not working with M3CF? Please tell me it's wrong
> ...


I'm using an M3CF too, but can't get it to load... I've tried every mode and updated the firmware and game manager to v30.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Moneo (Nov 11, 2006)

Woo, got highest possible rank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All it takes is all perfects on hard and very hard, and maybe a couple of perfects on normal for the last couple of mil. Way easier than ouendan, since hard and very hard jumping jack doesn't quite reach the evilness of RSG.

I've got to say, switching back and forth between this game and oundan, the latter looks kinda old 8) Kudos to iNIS for outdoing themselves, and f-u to the people responsible for the delay of the european release. Gotta buy that game as soon as it comes out 8)


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 12, 2006)

I just beat the Elite Beat Divas mode and I wish it wasn't over yet :'( 

Awesome game


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 12, 2006)

Kahn really looks gay when he dances


----------



## imgod22222 (Nov 12, 2006)

.... I miss hearing "Osu!" And hearing "HHEEEEAAALLLPPPP" isn't as good as "Ouendan!!!" but i guess it would translate wierd if they kept it as is.
However
"Agents are.... GOOO!!!!!!" is classic. Fell in love with that. xD
Harder than Ouendan IMO, because overlapping circles.
Mostly got this for YMCA. My life is complete with this and GS2.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 12, 2006)

I just noticed something else in EBA that's different from Ouendan. In Ouendan, even if you get 3 "X" you'll still pass. But if you do the same in EBA and still pass the level with 3 "X", you get a different ending.


----------



## PeterFile (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, there's loads of different endings. In "You're the Inspiration" one is a little teddy, another is a robot, and the other is the normal teddy bear. In that casino scene the ending is roses instead of gold bars.


----------



## mattskiba1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey, I have a M3 SD and I looked up how the settings for this game, and it says Force R/W on the settings. I try to load it with the Game Manager (v30) and I don't see any Force R/W option anywhere. If someone could please tell me what I am doing wrong, I'd appreciate it alot. I loved the Japanese version of the game, and can't wait to play this one.


----------



## Morning (Nov 13, 2006)

mattskiba1 - wat happens is that when they update the game manager, they update it so the program knows what games need the Force R/W option, and so for most games, u won't see that option because the game manager will automatically do it.... 
of course this doesn't apply to newer games that they havn't updated to...

if i'm wrong, then you should see the Force R/W option box next to the Fast Speed settings (the 1x DMA/ 2xDMA) setting


----------



## tama_mog (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> is there any extra difficulties above Elite Beat Divas? I just beat it but it still said "to be continued"
> 
> 
> I did unlock the stage for Survivor though.



This is untrue, it says the end on mine.  Someone here mentioned you can unlock kahn, how do you do that? been through all the modes.  And to the guy earlier....I'm not going to try for the next rank after 5 star commander either....I actually was a 5 star commander before I finished sweatin mode.....but I just plowed through elite beat diva in 1 sitting because I'd rather enjoy the game instead of memorizing sequences....call me old but I cannot perfect songs in insane mode in either ouendan or eba without memorizing a lot of it....maybe reflexes aren't fast enough, especially when short dragging balls come up quickly.


----------



## Moneo (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Someone here mentioned you can unlock kahn, how do you do that? been through all the modes.


Beat all the songs (including the three bonus songs) on all four difficulty modes (including easy) with a five-star rating (successfully pass all the checkpoints and get the bonus picture, you get a star in the hi score list when you do that).


----------



## gallaure (Jul 3, 2007)

cool !!


----------



## JPH (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(gallaure @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> cool !!



'Cool'?
That's you're first post? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Welcome to GBAtemp...


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(gallaure @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> cool !!


Welcome to the foum. Just a little thing though... Please don't bump an 8 month old topic and just say "cool !!" - it's not necessary.


----------



## g0dia (Jul 26, 2008)

I saw the 	discussion about Guitar Hero Custom Songs and i was wondering about nobody tried to make Elite Beat Custom Songs. I would like them more than Guitar Hero


----------

